# Our puppy comes home tomorrow!



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello Everyone!

I'm new to this forum (thanks to a fellow member who referred me here)

Let me start off by saying that this past week has been INSANE! 

I finally caved and after speaking with my husband last weekend, we agreed to start our search in finding the right dog/puppy for our family. We knew we wanted a smaller breed for the sake of the kids having a friend they could play and interact with (if I had my way, we'd be getting a Doberman, but this isn't only about me!) Anyways.....researching various breeds, we knew that we wanted a dog with a fabulous temperament and personality. Came down to 2 breeds: Coton de Tulear and the Havanese. You can guess which one won and it wasn't easy as my DH's friend/co-worker has 2 Cotons, & a fabulous breeder

Well, a friend of mine (member here, same as above!) has a Havanese and knowing this, she was able to put me in touch with a fabulous local breeder. I really connected with this breeder- they are fabulous....so much so, that their litters are normally spoken for way in advance. And as they had decided to take a break for awhile, they probably weren't expecting any litters until early next year. BUT.......................

They put me in touch with another breeder. Equally fabulous and who had pups almost ready to go. One thing led to another, and we had a great connection as well (that is very important to us as we have had breeder NIGHTMARES in the past....another story for another time). 

So long story short.......our puppy, a little girl, who is healthy, happy, playful, fun, loves cuddles, and is amazing to us in every way, is coming home tomorrow!!! We are SO excited!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Congratulations! I know you're all getting excited. Please post some pictures as soon as you can! BTW, welcome to the forum! :welcome:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!!!! I am very excited for you. I can tell you are!!! Your excitment comes through. Pictures....Pictures and remember we NEVER tire of pictures.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm excited for you. Welcome to the forum. Your friend pointed you in the direction of a fun and crazy future with your little girl. Do you have any photos of your baby yet? We are insatiable.


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you for the warm welcome. I'm not new to forum life, but I have a feeling I'll be hanging out here quite a bit. I hope to entertain you with our stories and frustrations!!!

I will of course post pictures! I only have 2 or 3 from the breeder so far, but I promise, no matter how exhausted, I will try to post some new ones this weekend!

Here's one photo that's my personal fave










She's a "Sable" colour and will lighten considerably from what I've been told (and have read)


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome...gosh what a sweet little puppy face!! 
How exciting!! Name????


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

Her name was chosen by the kids - "Lola"


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lola is a cutie! Love the photo.


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank You!

Finding books on the breed is near impossible. But I plan on asking the breeder lots of questions & getting some help here along the way. It's been a looooooong time since I had a dog & times have changed a bit in terms of how they're trained now.


----------



## LeighaMason (Dec 16, 2010)

Oh I love Lola! (Name and puppy!)

ETA: Thanks for knowing the difference between the dog you need and the dog you want! I want a Rott but it doesnt fit in my life right now and wouldnt be fair to the dog to get one.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

yay! Welcome to the forum...gee I wonder which smart forum member helped you out!


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

KSC said:


> yay! Welcome to the forum...gee I wonder which smart forum member helped you out!


I haven't a clue!~ :hug:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

WELL... If Lola is a friend of Kipling's, I KNOW we are in for lots of fun antics!:welcome:


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

krandall said:


> WELL... If Lola is a friend of Kipling's, I KNOW we are in for lots of fun antics!:welcome:


I second that! And now the picture requirement has increased - you must post a cute photo for each shot of Kipling! haha :whoo:

Welcome, congrats, and can't wait to hear more!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwww. YAY!!! can't wait to hear how Lola's homecoming goes!! 
She is ADORABLE and I LOVE the name! PERFECT fit for that sweet little face!!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations and welcome to the forum! You couldn't have made a better choice of dog.

Can't wait to hear all about Lola's adventures.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

oh , she is a cutie.
I was just reading some of the books I got on havanese (haven't read them since Henry was a pup), they are so interesting.

welcome and will think of you this weekend. Post pictures, we love pics


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

kudo2u said:


> I second that! And now the picture requirement has increased - you must post a cute photo for each shot of Kipling! haha :whoo:
> 
> Welcome, congrats, and can't wait to hear more!


AND it has to have a funny caption!ound: (Sylvia will help if you get stuck:wink


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh I am loving little Lola.Will Kipling be showing Lola the ropes, and giving her training tips?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

What an adorable little girl. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

krandall said:


> AND it has to have a funny caption!ound: (Sylvia will help if you get stuck:wink


LOL! Well...wait till you all see the pictures this lady can take...expect some gorgeous shots of Lola! I don't think I can compete!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

clare said:


> Oh I am loving little Lola.Will Kipling be showing Lola the ropes, and giving her training tips?


Funny thing is...we've actually never met face to face..we know each other from another forum! So we'll see when Kipling and Lola get a chance to meet....but we'll all share our experiences won't we? This is where I learned everything I needed to know including helping someone really consider their breeder choice before going ahead. I'm so excited for West End Girl and her family.


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

KSC, thank you so much!

And thanks for all of the warm replies. I'm getting really excited now. 

I know this will be a lot of work, but at the same time, it will well be worth it. 

I was initially thinking of waiting for the warmer weather, but then thought, the warm weather might be here, but not the right puppy, kwim?

This is meant to be! And it's all KSC's fault!!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Ooohh! She is so cute!!! I just want to snuggle her! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

OK...welcome...very cute...very exciting...and IWAP!!!!!!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! My goodness, Lola is a beauty cutie! Love her little face. IWAP!!!!!!!

I grew up with Dobermans and adore them, but we are condo dwellers and a big dog wasn't feasible for us. Dobes are such clowns and I find the Havanese personality very similar - velcro dogs, love to please and do tricks, big cuddlers, don't like to be left alone, etc.

As for books on Havanese, here are a few suggestions:

Amazon.com: The Joyous Havanese (9780972058520): Kathryn Braund: Books

Amazon.com: Havanese (Complete Pet Owner's Manual) (0027011033896): Nikki Riggsbee: Books

Amazon.com: the Havanese (9781419642807): Diane Klumb, Joanne Baldwin: Books

Honestly, though, you'll find far more information on this forum than you'll ever find with your nose in any book!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow, You have your work cut out for you, picking up little Lola and making all us forum members happy with pictures of your new Havie Princess. Can't wait.


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

Lola is HOME!!!

I will perhaps start a new thread??


----------

